

NSA: We're the heroes, we'll continue the surveillance of politicians [video] - terhechte
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Kc5Xvr24Aw

======
terhechte
This video was just released by the NSA. I couldn't find an english article
discussing it, yet. There's a German summary though [1].

What's interesting is that it directly opposes what Obama said today, who
claimed he'd stop the surveillance of politicians from partnering countries.

[1] [http://deutsche-wirtschafts-nachrichten.de/2013/10/29/wir-
si...](http://deutsche-wirtschafts-nachrichten.de/2013/10/29/wir-sind-die-
helden-nsa-chef-alexander-weist-europaeer-in-die-schranken/)

~~~
devx
So maybe Obama needs to stop protecting them, as a first step, and allow real
panel reviews and Congress to rein in on them, instead of opposing it as much
as possible, and asking politicians like Dianne Feinstein to fighting against
limiting NSA's powers.

But of course he won't do that, because all he does now is lie about
everything NSA-related.

